# HOW MANY?



## 247 the lunatic (Oct 5, 2013)

Hello SMF...I'm catering a car dealership in my area (my first one). I will be serving smoked baby back ribs with all the fixxings. My question is how many ribs should I slap on each plate. Catering for about 150.


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 5, 2013)

I would think 2-3 bones, with all the fixings that seems like it would be enough.
:dunno


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 6, 2013)

That kind of depends on what all the Fixin's are, the makeup of the crowd, Women, Men some Kids and if there is any other Protein, Burgers, Dogs, Etc. If you go Meat plus 3 sides, women and kids will be good with 2 Bones, 3 Bones for men. Dinner Rolls are a good filler as well. If Meat plus 2 sides and no other Protein you are talking 3-4 Bones per person or 3 serving per Rack. Feeding 150 people you are talking 50 Racks. You need some serious equipment to pull that off! A large Smoker or a smoker plus Grills for reheating will be needed. Additionally is this a " Feed them all at once " type of think or a dealer promotion that food will be available to employees and customers throughout the day? With a single seating, set your timing so the Ribs are ready no more than 5 hours before service. This lets you get all the ribs cooked and resting wrapped in foil and piled on each other in coolers to stay hot. If this is an all day event your best bet is to get all the ribs cooked, wrapped and Chilled to less than 40°F and in coolers with Ice. You can then reheat in the Smoker or on Grills set to Medium heat and serve as needed. Go with only Rub and have sauce on the side, less chance of Burning during the reheat. Since you are feeding a crowd you need to keep Sanitation and Safety in mind. Cold sides need to be on Ice and <40°F and Hot Sides and Meat in Chafing Dishes and kept above 140°F. Lots to think about...JJ


----------



## foamheart (Oct 6, 2013)

If you are getting paid by the plate, I say 2 bones to the plate, then if your Q is good they'll come back for another plate, NO refills allowed....LOL


----------



## gary s (Oct 6, 2013)

*






	

		
			
		

		
	
Hello and welcome from East Texas. This is a great site, lots of information and great people that are willing to throw in their two cents worth on about anything.   *

*Gary*


----------



## themule69 (Oct 6, 2013)

Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions Post it
and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is because their
are so many different ways to make great Q We all have our own taste.

JJ has you covered.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## wjordan52 (Oct 6, 2013)

Welcome Lunatic! We're happy to have you here. There's a great deal of knowledge shared on this forum, and we look forward to your input as well.


----------



## 247 the lunatic (Oct 6, 2013)

Thankx for ya feed back...this is gonna be a luncheon for the dealership staff only. They are having a few extra guest there but itz not a promo / bbq. Thankx for the handy tips, I will put them to gooood use.


----------



## gary s (Oct 6, 2013)

Let us know how it turns out

Gary


----------

